# 1st time in 4 years



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife and I are going to Lake Victor on Sunday. We haven't been fishing since 2007, for several reasons I won't get into here and now. But, we used to be fishin' fools, and we're celebrating our 15th year together. I asked her what she wanted for our anniversary, and she said, "Can we go fishing?" Heck yeah!
We'll be using ultralight spinning gear for bream, and 12 lb spinning gear for bass, with worms, minnows, and lures all the way around.
There's only two reasons I want to wake up before sunrise with my wife on a day off....... and she doesn't hunt..
I'll be back with a report....about the fishing, anyway!
sj1


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sj1, hope you have a good day on Lake Victor. I haven't fished it in years. Will occasionally stop by when I'm in the area just to take a look and walk out on the public dock. Looking forward to your report. I assume this is the lake in north Holmes County...............


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Used to fish victor, years ago. We would float shiners over bream beds at night. There was a guy there Scott knew that a confederate flag on the wall with a 13# + bass on every star. That guy was a pipe fitter and gotten hurt,walked real slumped over. But that man could catch fish


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

sj1 - Glad to hear you're getting back to some fishing. Good luck out there and have fun.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck. Victor is only about 10 minutes from my house, but i don't fish it much. I've been wanting to get over there for some crappie. I was there during the spring and a guy that lived on the lake said the FWC had just put a couple thousand crappie in there. I can't wait to get some minnows over there this winter.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Yes, Fishwalton, that's the place. Just north of Ponce de Leon, and it's pretty secluded. We like it.
As for today, we got there just after sunrise, and I rigged up my sweetheart first with a minnow and float, and she got a tiny bass, before I could even cast. That's the tale of the day. No matter what we tried, baby bass were chewing up the ultralights. Plastic grubs, jigs, mini crankbaits, and minnows. We didn't land a bass over 6 inches long, but there were a slap-ton of them. Sorry, they're all a bit smarter now. Maybe they'll forget their lesson when they grow up
No big bass on the bigger gear, I tried going deeper with live minnows and plastic worms, but nothing happened. I kept two average sized sunfish, just to have something to show for the day. They hit a mini-crankbait and a jighead with a black plastic grub. 
All in all, I can't complain. At least my bait bucket got to serve double-duty as a live well. I'm a chef by trade, so I'll turn on the old fish stretcher and make something work for dinner. We got some ribs, tater salad works, too.
I think I forgot why I haven't fished in so long, I hope it stays forgot. This was a good day.
sj1


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad the day went so well even though the keepers were elusive. At least you had a great deal of action. There are a lot of folks on this forum that will lend a hand with helpful info on places to go and what the bite might be.


----------

